# SS 16.04.16 - Schubert #6



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Schubert (1797 - 1828)*

Symphony No. 6 in C major, D. 589 "Little" 

1. Adagio - Allegro
2. Andante
3. Scherzo: Presto: Trio: Piu lento
4. Allegro moderato

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

Another Saturday Symphony is upon us and it's another Schubert. Hope everyone has a good weekend and gets a chance to listen to this fine work. Since I went with Muti/Vienna Philharmonic two weeks ago for the 4th symphony I'll change it up and listen to this one for the 6th:

View attachment 83549


Herbert Blomstedt/Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Cosmos

Huh, I don't own any recording of this work.

I'll listen to it off of youtube




Halász and the Failoni Orchestra

Probably came from this album:


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'll probably have to leave it until Sunday as I'm out and about tomorrow - when I can I'll give Bohm and the Berlin PO a whirl.


----------



## chesapeake bay

Joseph Keilberth and the Bamberg Symphony Orchestra









This may have shown up somewhere in an "ugly cover" thread because , wow, what were they thinking?


----------



## jim prideaux

Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden and if things 'pan out' I will celebrate three points away to Norwich with van Immerseel and Anima Eterna a well!


----------



## Haydn man

I think I will give this version a go


----------



## Balthazar

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 83553
> 
> I think I will give this version a go


Same here.


----------



## Mahlerian

I'll go with Abbado/COE again.


----------



## D Smith

Since I went with Harnoncourt last Schubert time, I'll give Wand a turn.


----------



## Mika

It is time to open Harnoncourt box again. Maybe I take something from spotify also.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:Symphony No. 6 in C major, D589*

Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'

_Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch_:tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

Mahlerian said:


> I'll go with Abbado/COE again.


Since I went with Immerseel last time we did a Schubert symphony, I'll change it up and I'll go with Abbado as well.

View attachment 83577


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm a fan of Beecham's Schubert, so I'm listening to this one.


----------



## Pugg

Rather wild range again this week


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm a fan of Beecham's Schubert, so I'm listening to this one.
> 
> View attachment 83591


I'll follow Manxfeeder this week and go with Beecham. Beecham rarely - if ever - disappoints.


----------



## Barbebleu

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/715X2kAk+8L._SX355_.jpg

The sixth from this for me my friends.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert*: Symphony 6, w. VPO/Muti. Recorded 1987 at Great Hall, Vienna. Recording Engineer: John Kurlander.










Note: EMI cover substituted for Brilliant Classics box cover.


----------



## chesapeake bay

I've been trying to listen to one older and one newer recording for these and one thing I am sure of is I prefer interpretation to sound quality.


----------

